

IoT framework appears first on Rasbperry Pi - deviceguru
http://linuxgizmos.com/internet-of-things-framework-appears-first-on-a-rasbperry-pi/

======
pedalpete
From the initial description on the article page, I was expecting an ad-hoc
connection protocol letting devices interact with each other. It looks to me
like they are connecting devices on the local network rather than going to the
cloud first (or at all).

This is very similar to a platform I've been building lately. Even the idea of
a 'server' and the capabilities of that server are similar (though I only
started building the server yesterday).

